# Free Patterns



## Catneil11 (Sep 25, 2012)

Lots of nice patterns here

http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patterns.asp


----------



## boskez (Aug 12, 2013)

thanks for the link


----------



## boskez (Aug 12, 2013)

thanks for the link


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

Lovely crochet patterns, thank you or the link nk


----------



## jmj8316 (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks for the site link. Downloaded quite a few patterns.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I love their patterns!!! Thank you for the link!!!!!!!


----------



## aaa658 (Oct 6, 2013)

Thank you for posting this link!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

thank you


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank You!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

thanks..always fun to find new FREE patterns!


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks again for a great site for patterns.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for the link.very nice patterns. Nearly got lost down this rabbithole!
Hannet


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you for the link!


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for posting! I got lost there for about half an hour!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fabulous link, something for everyone.


----------



## mamagill (May 5, 2013)

This is a wonderful site. I already downloaded more patterns than I will ever be able to knit. Thank you very much....just what I was looking for.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Cascade has many free patterns for their yarns. If you go to one of their yarns you will see a link to click for patterns for that yarn!
Love their yarns!
http://www.cascadeyarns.com/cascade-UltraPima.asp

Got to this link and you will see a pink box to click for patterns for this yarn.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Lovely patterns, thank you


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you for posting this link.


----------



## LucieRomarine (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks for the link : I find two pretties cowls !


----------

